
Ask HN: Should I start an organization about what to do after FANG collapses? - yuhong
For those that don&#x27;t follow me, I wrote the Google DoubleClick Mozilla essay&#x2F;overview for example.<p>I already have a Google Group: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!forum&#x2F;google-mozilla-problems<p>For example, if MS or Apple collapses, things can get quite complex.
======
tboyd47
Hey, I really like your essay, and especially how you just list out the facts
without editorializing. I learned a lot reading it. It would make a really
great book to read with some more details and some editing.

If you want to start an organization, first step I think would be to find a
discussion platform that doesn't require you to sign into Google :)

~~~
yuhong
One of the hardest part of research was the Google Analytics part. It is funny
how there is a lack of interest in the essay.

